# Brooksville, FL Civil War Raid



## Glenn (Jan 16, 2016)

Took a little opportunity to take some Civil War period photos at the Brooksville, FL Raid at Sand Hill. I have a a bunch of photos to process but here are a few I've done so far.



merchant by Glenn Whittington, on Flickr



IMG_7918 by Glenn Whittington, on Flickr



IMG_7899 by Glenn Whittington, on Flickr



bw_table by Glenn Whittington, on Flickr


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 17, 2016)

Real nice job Glenn  I really like the last one in BW


----------



## Glenn (Jan 17, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Real nice job Glenn  I really like the last one in BW



Thank you! I posted a couple more within my Flickr page also.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 17, 2016)

Loks like a neat event.  Good captures!


----------



## Adventuringtheoutdoors (Jan 22, 2016)

Great pictures! Wow, Brooksville is a very small place on the map in Florida. I grew up in Floral City(one stop light in the city), went to school in Inverness and now in Savannah GA. 
Always enjoyed their civil war reenactments they put on. 

Christopher Warden


----------



## Glenn (Jan 25, 2016)

Adventuringtheoutdoors said:


> Great pictures! Wow, Brooksville is a very small place on the map in Florida. I grew up in Floral City(one stop light in the city), went to school in Inverness and now in Savannah GA.
> Always enjoyed their civil war reenactments they put on.
> 
> Christopher Warden



Small world isn't it!

My wife and I live in Inverness and she grew up in Floral City. Our dream is to move to the Savannah area as soon as I can find a job up there. Been applying to every Graphic Design position I can find, but no takers yet.

-Glenn


----------



## Adventuringtheoutdoors (Jan 27, 2016)

Gulfstream is a huge company, they build airplanes but the company has thousands of different jobs. Something worth looking into if you haven't.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 27, 2016)

Good shots 

Did they have someone cooking and serving meals in the camp area?   I was at the Aiken SC re-enactment a few years ago and they had a lady cooking a camp stew of some sort in a big black pot.  MAN that stuff was good .

thanks for posting


----------



## pdsniper (Jan 29, 2016)

Nice pictures


----------

